
Not using your pool every day? Rent it on Swimply, the Airbnb for pools - hhs
https://www.bendbulletin.com/business/not-using-your-pool-every-day-rent-it-on-swimply-the-airbnb-for-pools/article_25ec76ba-d2bc-11ea-9c8b-bb777a17de15.html
======
mikro2nd
2020 has certainly introduced us to a more-than-usual quota of horribleness
and stupidity, but this is right up there in the top N.

Yeah, I'm likely to _love_ the notion of half-naked wet people traipsing
through my house/garden to and from my swimming pool.

Someone with a health issue (gods-forbid, a virus) swims in my pool. Another
person swimming there the next day gets ill...

Someone drown in my pool. The family sues me because "You didn't have a life-
guard."

"I paid to use this pool but the water's green..."

Potential for liability is endless. I won't even _start_ on the perennial
peeing in the pool problems...

------
hhs
If interested, there was also a New Yorker piece last year explaining the
rationale: [https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2019/09/09/at-last-an-
air...](https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2019/09/09/at-last-an-airbnb-for-
pools)

